# 

## lofa99

Witam. Budowę domu mam już za sobą, ale robiłem remont tarasu i ułożyłem kostkę brukową. Zastanawiam się czym to zaimpregnować?
Jeśli macie jakieś doświadczenia w tym temacie, proszę piszcie.

----------


## forgetit

Nic. Każdy środek działa na krótki czas.

----------


## lofa99

> Nic. Każdy środek działa na krótki czas.


Hehe, no czytałem o tym, ale cholernie mi się podoba kolorek mej kostki jak jest mokra :roll eyes:

----------


## surgi22

To zamontuj system nawodnienia na tarasie, będziesz miał cały czas cudnie  :roll eyes:

----------


## End_riu

Jeśli taras nie jest nasłoneczniony, to może nie będzie potrzeby ponownego ipregnowania częściej niż co 4 miesiące. 
Nie lepiej co 2-3 lata zmienić kostkę? Koszt podobny, jak nie taniej, a wizualnie na 100% będzie lepiej.

----------


## m.trybulec

Efekt wysyconego koloru (mokrej kostki) dają impregnaty na bazie silikonów i butanolu. To średnia półka impregnatów. Najtrwalsze są impregnaty polimerowe. Ale jak wszystkie –  ich aktywność też jest ograniczona czasowo.

----------


## toma1

U mnie w województwie podkarpackim każdy wali na kostke, beton, klinkier SARSIL produkcja nowa sarzyna woj.podkarpackie, zalatwiaja to na lewo i pryskają opylaczem i wlasnie to daje efekt mokrej kostki, a na jak długo to nie wiem.

----------


## End_riu

Jeśli już, to najlepiej nanosić pędzlem.

----------


## sokratis

> Jeśli już, to najlepiej nanosić pędzlem.


Jak każda impregnacja - metoda pędzelka przeciwieństwie do opryskiwania pozwala głębiej impregnatowi wniknąć w strukturę kostki.

----------


## marecki73

My swoją kostkę zaimregnowaliśmy środkiem na bazie siliconu z bruk betu z bardzo dobrym skutkiem, zero wykwitów etc kostka wygląda elegancko dokładnie tak jak powinna

----------


## Janek1979

hm, a czy impregnowaliście przed, czy  po? bo gdzieś, chyba na stronie pozbruku, albo gdzieś na forum, że trzeba impregnować dopiero po pojawieniu się wykwitów wapiennych.
pozdrawiam

----------


## Mateo33

Według mnie powinno się zabezpieczać przed wykwitami wapiennymi, bo "mądry Polak po szkodzie" jak to mówią, więc lepiej pokryć powłoka ochronną przed niekorzystnymi warunkami.

----------


## End_riu

Ludzie nie wypisujcie głupot, bo później ktoś to czyta i wydaje mu się, że dajecie dobre rady!

Jaka impregnacja i jakie wykwity?!
Najpierw poznajcie przyczynę występowania wykwitów, a dopiero później szukajcie rozwiązań. 
To, że ktoś zaimpregnował i nie ma wykwitów, to nie znaczy, że impregnat spisał się rewelacyjnie. 
Nie ma reguły jeśli chodzi o występowanie wykwitów. A impregnat nic do nich nie ma. No może za wyjątkiem narobienia sobie bałagany na kostce  :smile:

----------


## Janek1979

Występowanie wykwitów wapiennych to zwykła reakcja chemiczna zależna od materiału, z którego jest produkowana kostka betonowa. Gdzieś wyczytałem, że można używać do produkcji lub impregnacji kostki środków tworzących warstwę hydrofobową, co ma podobnież zmniejszać prawdopodobieństwo występowania wykwitów.
pozdrawiam

----------


## Erko43

To pozostawienie kostki samej sobie nie spowoduje jeszcze gorszych skutków przy wykwitach. Bo skoro jest to reakcja chemiczna to jak zneutralizować jedną z substancji inaczej niż zabezpieczenie jej dodatkową powłoką ?

----------


## Janek1979

hm, jak dla mnie to jeżeli zaimpregnujemy czymś co tworzy warstwę hydrofobową to powinno ograniczyć występowanie wykwitów wapiennych. Z tego co się orientuje, to powłoka nano działa podobnie do impregnatu bo też tworzy taką warstwę.

----------


## End_riu

@ Janek1979 nie masz chłopie bladego pojęcia o tym, więc oszczędź na swoich przypuszczeń!
Jak pojawi się wykwit to można odczekać, aż sam zniknie, albo potraktować go chemią specjalnie do tego przeznaczoną. Ewentualnie wodą z octem (stary sposób) co przyspieszy jego znikanie.
Zaimpregnowanie może, ale nie musie potęgować wystąpienie wykwitów, oraz wydłużyć czas jego występowania. Ponieważ pokryjecie "warstwą ochronną" plamy. Wodorotlenek wapnia musi się wypłukać z kostki, żeby przebarwienia znikły. 
Wykwity to nie plamy z kawy. Nie powstają w skutek oblania kostki. Mogą ujawnić się już na paletach, albo nawet po roku. 
Uzależnione jest to warunkami atmosferycznymi w jakich kostka się znajduje.

Jak komuś się nudzi i chce się szybciej pozbyć przebarwień, to może polewać kostkę wodą. Byle nie podczas dużego nasłonecznienia.

----------


## Erko43

Ooo proszę, dzięki wielkie za konkretne wyjaśnienie  :smile:

----------

